# needed to share



## hwads (Oct 18, 2017)

I quoted for the roof and we were £275 more expensive, so they opted for the cheaper polish option.

This is the third and best attempt.....so far.


----------



## ATLCE (Oct 13, 2017)

Appears as though they got/getting exactly what they paid for.

Shoddy work creates more mess and headache than good work.


----------



## ATLCE (Oct 13, 2017)

mastersroofing said:


> Looks like hell. I the customer planning to pay them for that re-roofing? Looks like a law suit to me.
> 
> Chuck
> Masters Roofing


Exactly.


----------



## hwads (Oct 18, 2017)

Im not sure, its quite ironic they sacked the first lot, only to get more of the same.

some people never learn......


----------

